# Video: Fedor Emelianenko “I would love to fight Brock Lesnar, has holes in his Tech



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

So says the guy who just lost with the kind of attention to detail that Chael Sonnen has exhibited throughout his career.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i wouldnt, fedor is irrelevant to me now that he has lost, i was never really interested in him, its either be in the ufc or most people wont care.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i wouldnt, fedor is irrelevant to me now that he has lost, i was never really interested in him, its either be in the ufc or most people wont care.


lol so the dude loses one fight by luck and he has become irrelevant. As long as fedor is the most skilled hw in the world i would love to see him in the ufc. Compare him to any ufc fighter on paper fedor's skills murders any of them. Question is brock to big for him...i think so. But Fedor is a fighter so who knows how that fight will play out.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Brock does have holes, and Fedor very well could exploit them.

Moved thread to Strikeforce.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sign the contract, Fedor. Please.
Fedor defeating Lesnar is a dream of mine.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You mean sign the contract?


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> You mean sign the contract?


Yup, thanks for noticing the typo


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Fedor may have found holes in Brock's game but the fact of the matter is he needs to rebound and win some matches before he can even think of fighting Brock!


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

"He has holes in his blhjalrl...." Oh crap, Fedor just fell right into a triangle in the middle of the interview.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What the heck is a blhjalrl?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Yo! Fedor! You have to beat the number nine HW in the world, before you can fight a top five, much less, number one.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Everybody has holes in their game. It's a lot tougher to take advantage of those holes.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Very few if any UFC heavyweights will be getting him in a triangle, thats why he stands a good chance, since most are wrestlers or strikers. Fedor is still the man, 1 real loss, but until he's in the UFC, blah.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Rauno™ said:


> *Everybody has holes in their game.* It's a lot tougher to take advantage of those holes.


Finally, some common sense. If Fedor's game was without holes, he wouldn't have gotten subbed. Everyone has holes in their game somewhere. Show me a perfect fighter and I'll show you what system that video game is on.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Supposedly Anderson Silva had become the perfect fighter, but that has changed since Saturday night!:thumbsup:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Supposedly Anderson Silva had become the perfect fighter, but that has changed since Saturday night!:thumbsup:


Prior to Saturday night, people thought they could light candles and pray to him. I'm glad his mortality was exposed, personally. The Silva worship was a bit much, imho.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah he had almost reached Fedor status, maybe both of them and BJ loosing was a good thing cause it showed that anything can happen in MMA!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

We have yet to see GSP lose, the Serra loss was a while ago.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well we know that GSP's chin is still subject to the same clip that Serra gave him the first time!:thumbsdown:


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

astrallite said:


> So says the guy who just lost with the kind of attention to detail that Chael Sonnen has exhibited throughout his career.


Are you ******* serious..? How are u going to say some shit like that ? Chael Sonnen is one of the most overrate fighters out there..


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Rauno™ said:


> We have yet to see GSP lose, the Serra loss was a while ago.


We won't be seeing GSP lose anytime soon, either, with Kos and Fitch lined up.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

haters gonna hate.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

such a shame he lost


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

If Fedor really wanted to fight Brock he would have signed the huge UFC contract Dana White offered him prior to signing with strikeforce.


----------



## the.dinn (Jun 22, 2010)

It looks like that fight (against Brock) won't happen. Fiodor will fight for StriceForce (4-6 times). M1 want to revenge, until Werdum is 2 (MMA ranking).

M-1 Global President Vadim Finkelstein revealed in an exclusive interview for LowKick.com Community, that "The Last Emperor" Fedor Emelianenko will square off against the yet unnamed opponent, befor he gets a rematch against Fabricio Werdum. Fedor Emelianenko was in Atlantic City, NJ this weekend for the M-1 Selection show, revealing to the popular MMA video blogger Bloodstain Lane that he is looking to sign a new 4 or 6-fight deal with Strikeforce.

http://www.lowkick.com/UFC/Vadim-Fi...ll-fight-in-between-before-facing-Werdum-9477


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yay... Fedor vs Joe Schmuck, keep the tradition alive :sarcastic05:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He hasn't fought Joe Schmuck in four fights!:thumbsdown:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bret Rogers might not be a "schmuck," that could be going too far, but he's no elite MMA'ist and Fedor struggled too much with that fight (for how good he allegedly is), for how easily Overeem pimped Rogers.

Arlovski, who gets knocked out from a strong wind and who's relevancy was debatable at the time. 

Tim Silvia.... I don't really need to say anything.

Hong Man Choi. Short of being extraordinarily tall, I don't see the talent.

I might say Arlovski was the best MMA'ist Fedor has fought in the last 4 fights and that is far beneath "the greatest fighter in the world." 

His competition may not be schmucks per se, but his competition, relative to Fedor's talent, makes them schmucks in comparison, talent-wise, therefore, he has been fighting schmucks.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I meant his last four fights period, not his last four fights before his loss!:thumbsdown:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> lol so the dude loses one fight by luck and he has become irrelevant. As long as fedor is the most skilled hw in the world i would love to see him in the ufc. Compare him to any ufc fighter on paper fedor's skills murders any of them. Question is brock to big for him...i think so. But Fedor is a fighter so who knows how that fight will play out.


He did not lose by luck. He lost because he made a mistake and his opponent capitalized on it. There is no such thing as a lucky submission. There really isn't a such thing as a lucky punch either. If you throw a punch with the intention of hitting your opponent, it is not luck if it lands and knocks out your opponent. You simply did what you tried to do.



Michael Carson said:


> Brock does have holes, and Fedor very well could exploit them.
> 
> Moved thread to Strikeforce.


And Fedor does have holes and Brock very well will exploit them. Fedor is too small, too slow (he has slowed since his pride days), and has less than stellar wrestling.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I wonder if Fedor is seriously considering retirement cause of his slowed athletic ability!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> lol so the dude loses one fight by luck and he has become irrelevant. As long as fedor is the most skilled hw in the world i would love to see him in the ufc. Compare him to any ufc fighter on paper fedor's skills murders any of them. Question is brock to big for him...i think so. But Fedor is a fighter so who knows how that fight will play out.


thats eexactly what im saying, he is irrelevant to ME, i would have like to see this when he was younger in his very prime, thanks again M-1


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Does anybody even care about Fedor anymore? Not trying to disrespect the greatest HW ever, but really?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I meant his last four fights period, not his last four fights before his loss!:thumbsdown:


Those were his last four fights leading up to Werdum, I don't get what you're saying. What you're objecting to are one in the same. The fighters I named were the last four fights he had, leading up to his fight with Werdum.

Werdum 06/26/10
Rogers 11/07/09
Arlovski 01/24/09
Tim Sylvia 07/19/08
Hong Choi 12/31/07


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I was referring to Fedor's last four matches including Werdum!:thumbsdown:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I was referring to Fedor's last four matches including Werdum!:thumbsdown:


lol, stop down thumbing me!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is this better?:confused03:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I was referring to Fedor's last four matches including Werdum!:thumbsdown:


so you're referring to these four:

Werdum 06/26/10
Rogers 11/07/09
Arlovski 01/24/09
Tim Sylvia 07/19/08

In light of the existing HW talent in MMA, which of these 4 are relevant? Certainly not Tim, Andrei, and Rogers and had Werdum not subbed Fedor, he would have faded back into MMA obscurity.

Down thumb you :thumbsdown:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Believe it or not Andrei was ranked number two at the time!:thumbsup:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Believe it or not Andrei was ranked number two at the time!:thumbsup:


Lol, on who's list, Scott Coker's? We'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This was under Affliction and I remember clearly that Arlovski was ranked number two in the world!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I would love for Fraudor to STFU and go away, however neither thing is likely to happen.

The fraud will go around talking shit about everyone like the fat, passive-aggressive POS he is, and continue to duck them or claim it was divine intervention that they managed to lose a fight facing someone actually good after going on 6 years now.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok I think that is calling him something he has not totally become!:thumbsdown:


----------

